# The Cult Of Lyft



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Found this quite entertaining to read:

https://medium.com/@piltdownlad/the-cult-of-lyft-part-one-c83af7ece84f


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft: It's Not About The Mustache

I love this guys writing. Here is another from him:

https://medium.com/@piltdownlad/lyft-its-not-about-the-mustache-a501d7222ff4


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Lyft: It's Not About The Mustache
> 
> I love this guys writing. Here is another from him:
> 
> https://medium.com/@piltdownlad/lyft-its-not-about-the-mustache-a501d7222ff4


As someone who used to drive for Lyft, I can agree wholeheartedly with both articles...

The second one had me laughing hard...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Both articles were good reads.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Geez! That Lyft Lounge sounds like its moderated by a bunch of highly strung Communist censors!

Wouldn't Lyfters get a shock at the examples of free speech and independent thinking expressed at this wonderful forum!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

quote from 2nd article:

"In fact, I’d say that 90% of the people I’ve talked to in my car about it say they prefer cars without mustaches. 
There will always be drunk girls who feel cheated when they get into a car that doesn’t have one, 
but they are easily distracted by something else shiny or bright."

So most customers would prefer the 'Stash less uber look?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> quote from 2nd article:
> 
> "In fact, I'd say that 90% of the people I've talked to in my car about it say they prefer cars without mustaches.
> There will always be drunk girls who feel cheated when they get into a car that doesn't have one,
> ...


Loved that quote too. Made me laugh out loud like a few of the others in that article.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I am sure the author will be kicked out of the Pacific Lounge. Should make for another interesting chapter when that happens.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> quote from 2nd article:
> 
> "In fact, I'd say that 90% of the people I've talked to in my car about it say they prefer cars without mustaches.
> There will always be drunk girls who feel cheated when they get into a car that doesn't have one,
> ...


Definitely. The problem is the very few ones that feel cheated may cheat the driver from some stars. But, the ones that hate it don't seem to take it out on the ratings. I even had one lady rip me one for not wearing it, that it made her feel unsafe. Even though I didn't even have it and was new, she thought I was lying because she said so many other people were also not wearing it and using some excuse.

On the other hand, passenger pickups with it are much easier especially in crowded areas. On Uber I almost always had to be on the phone to pick people up in such places. On Lyft, I can just drive right up and they can pick me out 90% of the time. Actually, the problem is all the lyft riders can pick me out, so there's a much bigger danger of getting the wrong rider. Last weekend I came very close to two wrong passenger situations.

Two weeks ago, one lady off the street, asked me how to get started using it later. So I gave her a card. Last weekend two different groups stopped me, to have their picture taken in front of it.

Now, my personal view is, I'd just assume ditch it. Overall it seems to hurt more than help.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Personally, even thou I am new to lift. One its too much of an amusement tonother drivers resulting in them staring at it instead of where they are going and 2. People rushing off the sidewalk to snap a picture..."thump thump" damn. Mine will have an unfortunate accident with a lawnmower I think...

T.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

A little followup to the original posted links:

http://idrivesf.blogspot.com/2014/07/lyfts-pacific-driver-lounge-is-my-honey.html


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

And another update after being kicked out of the PDL:

http://idrivesf.blogspot.com/2014/07/an-open-letter-to-lyft-since-you-asked.html


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> And another update after being kicked out of the PDL:
> 
> http://idrivesf.blogspot.com/2014/07/an-open-letter-to-lyft-since-you-asked.html


That sums it up pretty well.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

They should hire this guy in their office and pay him a big salary.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Definitely. The problem is the very few ones that feel cheated may cheat the driver from some stars. But, the ones that hate it don't seem to take it out on the ratings. I even had one lady rip me one for not wearing it, that it made her feel unsafe. Even though I didn't even have it and was new, she thought I was lying because she said so many other people were also not wearing it and using some excuse.
> 
> On the other hand, passenger pickups with it are much easier especially in crowded areas. On Uber I almost always had to be on the phone to pick people up in such places. On Lyft, I can just drive right up and they can pick me out 90% of the time. Actually, the problem is all the lyft riders can pick me out, so there's a much bigger danger of getting the wrong rider. Last weekend I came very close to two wrong passenger situations.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Thanks. We are now identified however on the user end of the app: car make and model and color, plus the elegant "u".


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Good stuff. Thanks. We are now identified however on the user end of the app: car make and model and color, plus the elegant "u".


Hi. You're welcome. Last I was on Uber it was just in text form and not a pic of the car. Also generally a lot of people seem to ignore the app even on Lyft. They'll get in about any car and often don't know the driver name. I always displayed the U, even the lit version, and it was still harder for riders to pick me out. When I get in a crowded block with hundreds of people packing the sidewalk calling multiple cars and multiple riders at the same time is when all of these things becomes very evident.

I think there should be some better system to all this anyway. Like maybe some kind of bar code scan, proximity test or driver/rider pin on the app to confirm the right passenger and the authority to start the ride.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I think there should be some better system to all this anyway. Like maybe some kind of bar code scan, proximity test or driver/rider pin on the app to confirm the right passenger and the authority to start the ride.[/QUOTE]

Tag and Bag them? Maybe we could get their heads to glow? Would be great on the drunks. I never got a pink stache. They must be saving up for the Uber war


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tag and bag? This must be the morgue section of this forum.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Tag and bag? This must be the morgue section of this forum.


Uber Morgue
A new way to get stiffed on the tip!


----------

